# I just don't know how to send pictures through DMs



## HazelCat (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## A.random.foxxo (Aug 30, 2019)

awwww.. :'3


----------



## MadManx (Aug 31, 2019)

i use Imgur to upload the picture and send the link that is given! copy and paste it into the dm~! it will just reroute them to the post in Imgur, or if you want to just keep it on the DM alone just go to "get shared links" on the picture on the site and then use the BBC code! it will just show the full picture on the DM itself


----------

